# Hilfe zu Multidimensionalen Datenbanken



## Informatiker123 (27. Jun 2018)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand leicht (für Anfänger verständlich) erklären, was genau mutltidimensionale Datenbanken sind? Oder am besten ein Beispiel dazu nennen.
Kann man dazu auch selbst etwas programmieren, womit man multidimensionale Datenbanken gut erklären kann? Und wo werden diese heute eingesetzt?

Das wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Ich habe leider selbst im Internet dazu nichts gefunden wo leicht erklärt war.

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## tommysenf (28. Jun 2018)

Ist nicht von mir, beschreibt es aber sehr gut:



> Multidimensionale Datenbanken (OLAP-Datenbanken) speichern ihre Daten in so genannten Würfeln (Cubes), mehrdimensionale Räume, und nicht wie bei relationalen Datenbanken in einer Liste. Die Achsen dieser mehrdimensionalen Räume bilden Dimensionen, welche aus benannten Elementen, entsprechend den Feldern einer relationalen Datenbank, bestehen. Dimensionen sind meistens sinnvole Zusammenhänge, z.B. Regionen, Zeit, Produkte, etc. Die Besonderheit von Dimensionselementen ist, dass sie gruppiert werden können. Durch die Gruppierung wird nicht nur eine übersichtliche logische Ordnung erreicht, sondern es werden auch so genannte Konsolidierungen (Aufsummierung von Zellen) definiert. Des Weiteren können auch Formeln oder Regeln benutzt werden, wie bei einer Tabellekalkulation, um weitere Werte einer Gruppierung zu erreichen.



Eingesetzt wird es vor allem im Business Intelligence Bereich (OLAP, Data-Warehousing, Data-Mining)


----------

